# Metric modulation



## jc5 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think you can achieve this quite simply actually - just change the time signature in the usual way, and enter the tempo change as a text expression. You'll have to do the math yourself, but you can set it up to look pretty much as it does in the examples contained in the pdf attached to the wiki page.

If you know anything about programming or Finale script, you might be able to build a plugin that will do the calculations automatically for you, but a feature like this would probably fall into the plugin category rather than a base feature of Finale - if you are handy with the formula though, it is probably just quicker to figure it out and enter the needed tempo into the text expression.

Hope this helps.


----------

